# how to change the default DNS servers on my tata photon max



## saifraza.khan.1 (Nov 4, 2014)

so i have been trying to change the default dns servers because in my experience i have seen that this can drastically improve speed and ping times but i was shocked when i found out i wasn't even able to fiddle with the smallest settings,cos the software is more like an web app so it doesn't install a configuration setting on my computer which i can tweak around,but rather everytime i go to webpage and connect to the internet a new connection appears on my networks bar(windows 8) which i can't even disconnect from within windows let alone change settings,only thing i can do from the webpage is connect/disconnect and turn on/off lan.if any of you can help me pls,cos i haven't played multiplayer games in weeks due to bad pings,pls tell me how to change the DNS


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 12, 2014)

Try changing directly from Control Panel as mentioned here




> 1Go the Control Panel.
> 2Click Network and Internet, then Network and Sharing Center, and click Change adapter settings.
> 3Select the connection for which you want to configure Google Public DNS. For example:
> 
> ...


----------

